# Soon to be my boy



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Although not actually mine until the beginning of August can't help myself from posting a few pics, went to see him last night (with his brothers and sister) was a hard choice but we chose this little man for obvious reasons just look at the little poser 



















Gonna be busy buying everything i need over the next month - sooo excited.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

wow how cute is he i love his colour..


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

He is very cute  have got a name for him yet?


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Of course!

He will be called Bilbo - our little adventurer


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*omg!! he's just adorable, beautiful blue tabby*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

he is beautiful


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

how sweeeeeeet !


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awww he looks just like my wiccan wen he was tiny how cute


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG he's gorgeous!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a cute little boy,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

He is cute-fab pics ...must see more when he's home with you,no wonder you fell for him


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

what a stunning itten. what breed is he?


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

He is a silver blue spotted short hair (apparently!)


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

pa2k84 said:


> He is a silver blue spotted short hair (apparently!)


Whatever he is - he is gorgeous ! You lucky thing


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG  I want him too 

He is totally irresistable, what a lovely looking kitty


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Went to see Bilbo again last week and got some more pics - hard though he was moving around quite a lot!!



















now for the moody look....


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Love the moody look-he's gonna be trouble and sooo forgivable


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

He's absolutely gorgeous and I love the name!

Makes me wish mine were little kittens again! lol

Sal
x


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

oh no I'm getting broody for another kitten!!! I already have 2 lol


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

love the moody look he`s so dreamy


----------

